# Crinone Gel



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

I wonder could somebody offer advice re side effects of crinone gel? I had EC last Saturday and have been using crinone gel since then. Over the last couple of days I have had period type cramping Which is mild but there all the same and I have lower backache. I am having two blasts transferred today so would really Luke to find out if these ate side effects of the gel.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi snoflake,

i read this off a website  

"SIDE EFFECTS: Bloating, cramps; constipation or diarrhoea; dizziness, drowsiness, headache, nausea; breast pain or swelling; or pain during intercourse might occur. If these persist or worsen, notify your doctor promptly. 

Notify your doctor promptly: pain/swelling/redness of an arm or leg, one-sided muscle weakness, vision problems, unusual vaginal discharge, stomach pain, trouble breathing. Unlikely but report promptly: fainting, itching, skin rash, mood changes. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist."

good luck with your wee blasts


----------

